# Getting the hang of it



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

After visiting with Mark at SAM's and running into Chrisv on the beach one morning, I'm finally starting to catch some decent game fish. I've never had a problem catching blues and ladyfish but it's much more fun to target a species and come away successful. Big shout out to those guys for sharing their knowledge. I really do appreciate it. First cast was a 17 inch trout. Caught plenty of ladyfish between and ended up with a few more smaller specks. Switched from the unfair lure to the swim bait after the sun was up and first cast got a short flounder. Ended up landing 4 trout and 5 flounder today. All fish were released except one trout who swallowed the treble. Couldn't find a red to complete the slam, so I guess I'll have to go again in the morning


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Nice report!


----------



## KYGal (Jul 5, 2015)

End up with any salt water cats? That's all I've been catching lately LOL Caught a HUGE lady fish yesterday in my kayak. I didn't know it was a lady until she spun me around 3 times, I readjusted the drag, gave her some line then she finally surfaced- She pulled like a Red... I was a little bummed...


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Way to go!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning well spent ! Good luck in the morning.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I've only done it this way a couple times and its by far my favorite way to fish the surf. And most productive.


----------



## fishwitwiz (Jul 6, 2015)

Awesome to hear. I am knocking the heck of the ladyfish at Perdido Key! Got a short flounder right after sunrise, it self-released right as I reached for it. Tons of jellyfish in the water.

We went out on a charter yesterday and limited out on red snapper, kings. Got a few almaco jacks and my friend caught a 50+ lb amberjack. Had a great time.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

How did you like the Unfair lure?


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

I like it a lot. Went and picked up another color to try out yesterday and caught a 24 inch trout this morning on it. I've thrown catch 2000s and mr17s and I like this unfair better than both of those because of the action. I definately recommend it. I'd like to try it at night under dock lights soon too


----------



## spacebase1952 (Jul 12, 2015)

hello. ok what is a unfair lure?


----------



## AUtigerfan (Sep 16, 2014)

*Hating Saltwater Catfish!*

The last 2 weeks I have gone out - nothing but catfish. I have been using live shrimp. The sand is so compact it is hard to rake for sand fleas and out of the past two weeks I have dug up a total of 4 sandfleas. 
This has been out at Fort Pickens. So as far as fishing with live shrimp at night with the incoming tide and the fishing has been horrendous.
What is funny though is my brother has caught every single fish and it has been a catfish. I am sitting 20 yards over and not catching a thing! Go figure.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Try switching to artificials early as hell in the morning. Just like bass fishing, cept in the gulf. It works.


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Which Unfair Were You Throwing At Em?*

Hey WDE,
Just read your post and was hoping you wouldn't mind sharing which Unfair Lure you were tossing at them. Obviously there are several colors and at that retail price a guy can't afford to fill his tackle box with them all.
Thanks


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

The sus70 rip-n-slash. The olive color or shad17


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

http://www.unfairlures.com/products/pauls-unfair-rip-n-slash-salt-water/rip-n-slash-live-glow/


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This is "Shad" color


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Rip And SLash*

Thanks guys, looked for them yesterday up here in Chattanooga at Sportsman's Warehouse over lunch but no luck. Will pick a few up when I hit the blue water and sand.
Appreciate it.
Frank


----------

